# Virgin America’s Web Site Meltdown



## CHamilton (Nov 22, 2011)

Virgin America’s Web Site Meltdown

Wow. Good thing I've been traveling by rail.


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 22, 2011)

United and Continental are scheduled to merge their internal computer systems in early March, which definitely has the potential of being a big fiasco.


----------



## jis (Nov 22, 2011)

trainman74 said:


> United and Continental are scheduled to merge their internal computer systems in early March, which definitely has the potential of being a big fiasco.


It's not a merge.... it is partial replacement.... pmUnited replacing its IT system by pmContinental's. pmContinental continues to use what it uses now. And yes, any such has the potential for being quite exciting.  That is also the reason that current One Pass members retain their membership number in the new United MileagePlus, while current MileagePlus members get new Continental One Pass style numbers in the new United MileagePlus program.

The user facing stuff on mobile and computerized checkins is apparently already using the new platform. The biggest issue will be regarding the interface that is used by service and gate agents, is what I am hearing since it apparently involves development, testing and deployment of a new GUI in addition to getting United on the new platform.


----------

